# Audax Entry Form help



## JoeyB (15 Jan 2013)

Chaps,

Quick question...

Just filling out my first entry form for an Audax event.... what do I put in the 'From' section? (just below the 'Name of the event' section)

I guess its the start location but the Google Maps link just sends me to my current location! I've also already emailed the event owner before anyone recommends that


----------



## PMarkey (15 Jan 2013)

Yes it's the start location, though usually that's already filled in assuming you are a AUK member and logged in ? The start is usually shown on the calender as well .

Paul


----------



## JoeyB (15 Jan 2013)

PMarkey said:


> Yes it's the start location, though usually that's already filled in assuming you are a AUK member and logged in ? The start is usually shown on the calender as well .
> 
> Paul


 
Ah OK, I'll switch to calendar view and work it that way then... and yes definitely logged in as it has populated my other details for me.


----------



## Ian H (15 Jan 2013)

Which event? I'll check why the start isn't showing in 'from'


----------



## JoeyB (15 Jan 2013)

Ian H said:


> Which event? I'll check why the start isn't showing in 'from'


 
Its OK, the organiser has replied and the entry form is more geared towards calendar events (this is a permanent).

Its the the New Forest 100KM permanent event.


----------



## Ian H (15 Jan 2013)

Ah! Explained.


----------

